# Rimless tank lids...



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Well, I'd like a clear glass lid for a 20 long tank to prevent Bettas on the floor. Problem is, the tank I'll be getting is rimless, and most glass lids I've seen fit into the rim.

How do I make/buy a good looking yet purposeful lid for such a tank?


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

baylee767 said:


> Well, I'd like a clear glass lid for a 20 long tank to prevent Bettas on the floor. Problem is, the tank I'll be getting is rimless, and most glass lids I've seen fit into the rim.
> 
> How do I make/buy a good looking yet purposeful lid for such a tank?


I have my betta in a 3G without a top (it's a picotope tank). No problems so far with jumping...

GB


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

You can make your own glass lid. Just grab some glass from Lowes (get 2 halves) and then connect them with this hinge for glass aquarium tops http://www.petmountain.com/show_product/11442-516026/?utm_source=pricegrabber&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=11442-516110 It wouldn't be perfect but it'd be economical.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I found something at MFK!

One person was asking about lids, And anothermember suggested the perfect idea! See, I don't want to put rims in as this defeats the whole purpose of a rimless tank. But, This person had a really good idea. Just silicone on glass corners! Then you can easily pop on a glass lid and it'll be impossible for it to slide off. Here's the link to the pic: http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173875&page=3 You should see it (cant upload for some reason) they're less visible, too (=.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Cool! But where would you have glass cut like that? If you can find people willing to cut glass at an angle it should work nicely (btw Lowes does not cut glass at angles sadly).


----------

